# Peroxide vs Bleach



## smunn (Mar 24, 2009)

I rec'd this from a friend by email, very interesting:

"Peroxide vs Bleach

This was written by Becky of Indiana (a doctor's Wife), and I want
to share it with you. She was over recently for coffee and smelled the bleach I
was using to clean my toilet and counter tops. This is what she told me:

"I would like to tell you of the benefits of that plain little ole bottle
of 3% peroxide you can get for under $1.00 at any drug store. What does bleach
cost? My husband has been in the medical field for over 36 years, and most
doctors don't tell you about peroxide.

"Have you ever smelled bleach in a doctor's office?
NO!!! Why? Because it smells, and it is not healthy! Ask The nurses who
work in the doctor's offices, and ask them if they use bleach at home.
They are wiser and know better!

"Did you also know bleach was invented in the late 40's? It's
Chlorine, folks! 

"Peroxide was invented during WWI. It was used to save and help cleanse
the needs of our troops and hospitals. Please think about this:

1. Take one capful (the little white cap that comes with the bottle) and hold
in your mouth for 10 minutes daily, then spit it out. (I do it when I
bathe.) No more canker sores, and your teeth will be whiter wit hout
expensive pastes. Use it instead of mouthwash...

2. Let your toothbrushes soak in a cup of peroxide to keep them free of
germs.

3. Clean your counters and table tops with peroxide to kill germs and leave a
fresh smell.. Simply put a little on your dishrag when you wipe down your
counter tops, or spray it on the counters directly.

4. After rinsing off your wooden cutting board, pour peroxide on it to Kill
salmonella and other bacteria.

5. I had fungus on my feet for years until I sprayed a 50/50 mixture of
Peroxide and water on them (especially the toes) every night and let dry.

6. Soak any infections or cuts in 3% peroxide for five to ten minutes several
times a day. My husband has seen gangrene that would not heal with any
medicine but was healed by soaking in peroxide..

7. Fill a spray bottle with a 50/50 mixture of peroxide and water and keep it
in every bathroom to disinfect without harming your septic system like bleach
or most other disinfectants will.

8. Tilt your head back and spray into nostrils with your 50/50 mixture
whenever you have a cold, plugged sinus. It will bubble and help to kill the
bacteria. Hold for a few minutes, and then blow your nose into a tissue.

9. If you have a terrible toothache and cannot get to a dentist right away,
put a capful of 3% peroxide into your mout h and hold it for ten minutes
several times a day. The pain will lessen greatly..

10. Put half a bottle of peroxide into your bathwater to help rid boils,
fungus, or other skin infections.

11.. You can also add a cup of peroxide instead of bleach to a load of whites
in your laundry to whiten them. If there is blood on clothing, pour it
directly on the soiled spot. Let it sit for a minute, then rub it and rinse
with cold water. Repeat if necessary.

12. I use peroxide to clean my mirrors. There is no smearing, which is why I
love it so much for this.

"I could go on and on. It is a little brown bottle no home should be
without!

"With prices of most necessities rising, I'm glad there's a way to
save tons of money in such a simple, healthy manner!"

This information really woke me up. I hope you gain something from it, too."


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks, that really is interesting. It just taught me a bunch of stuff I didn't know peroxide could do.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

can we buy it in gallon jugs?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Usually I check these things with snopes. The list above is only partly true.

http://www.snopes.com/medical/homecure/peroxide.asp


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

how does snopes know that, I got the impression they were expressing opinion when they touted using it for sinus problems and colds. we have used a 2% solution to spray into nostrils and have had super results. cheaper and better than anything else we have used. also gargle for sore throat. Not that I don't appreciate their efforts to flush out myths and lies, Snopes should try it first.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I use a lot of peroxide but would never spray it into my sinuses. For that I use a neti pot.


----------



## Kipper (Apr 10, 2009)

Now that is interesting ! I'm glad someone posted the snopes thing. It's always good to read two different sides to things.


----------

